# My New Frontier SC



## Adam (Apr 30, 2002)

Bed Extender









I hated these seats when my dad had a truck like this and made me and my brother sit in them for 3 hour trips 









That's a hell of a shifter









Its got 5 fucking cup holders (2 in back for the jumpseats









Aftermarket?









No spare?


----------



## LethalAudio (Feb 12, 2003)

Nice man, very nice. Yea those back seats suck, I had to sit in those back in the day too. Only thing I see wrong with it is there arent enough cupholders. Other than that, its a bitchin truck. Wouldnt mind having one myself. Hmm...dammit...now Im going to have to look into them.


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Nice,
I'd like the frontiers even more if they came without the cladding over the wheel wells. Some people use pickups as daily hauling machines, not off roaders.
(real easy to do a diesel swap from the asian frontiers)

Seth


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

WTF! It has cup holders!


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

still have the stang or did ya trade


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

sethwas said:


> Nice,
> I'd like the frontiers even more if they came without the cladding over the wheel wells. Some people use pickups as daily hauling machines, not off roaders.
> (real easy to do a diesel swap from the asian frontiers)
> 
> Seth


i would kill for a frontier with a diesel and 4wd. nice truck adam. :cheers:


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

Welcome back Adam! :cheers:


After reading about your first experience with this I didn't think you'd get it but glad to see all worked out. You need to loosen the grip on your _stick_ though. I like how you're flicking off the little fold-down seat.


----------



## Slayer2003 (Jun 4, 2003)

Nice truck mang! supre clean, cept for the underbody shot  

2 things though. how long till the 110 mark gets reached on the speedo, and wtf, no spare tire?


----------



## SteppinRazor (Jan 19, 2005)

looks good, a nice drop would look tight, but if its for hauling then i guess jus leave it...


----------



## Slayer2003 (Jun 4, 2003)

LIFT IT! throw some big arse tires on it! underbody brush guards! LIGHT! lots of lights! its a truck lol.


----------



## lil prison woman (Jul 1, 2004)

SteppinRazor said:


> looks good, a nice drop would look tight, but if its for hauling then i guess jus leave it...


drop? wtf it would look terrible with a drop.. looks good adam lift it!


----------



## Adam (Apr 30, 2002)

If anything it's getting lifted. Well, basically if I do any suspension work to it it's definitely not going down. I have mods already planned, and a boost gauge in the mail


----------

